# GFCI Breaker Won't Reset



## LSUCoonie (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a GFCI breaker feeding the outlets in my bedroom.  I was doing some drywall work in the bedroom and needed to disconnect one of the outlets.  I turned off the breaker and disconnected the outlet.  When I reconnected the outlet and tried to turn the breaker back on, the breaker wouldn't turn on.  It simply sits in the middle position and won't click on.  I've tried disconnecting the outlet again and then turning on the breaker, but with no luck.

Is this a breaker problem or an outlet problem?  I don't want to buy a new breaker if I don't have to.

Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 16, 2011)

Turn the breaker all the way off before turning it on, then try it with that plug disconnected.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 17, 2011)

Make sure none of your receps are wet. Inside and outside. 

Also.. breakers do go bad sometimes and with anything, sometimes you get a lemon. How old is this breaker?


----------



## LSUCoonie (Jun 17, 2011)

I figured out what the problem was.  During the work, there was an old outlet that was disconnected and terminated improperly.  I capped the wires properly and everything is back to normal.  Thanks


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 17, 2011)

LSUCoonie said:


> I figured out what the problem was.  During the work, there was an old outlet that was disconnected and terminated improperly.  I capped the wires properly and everything is back to normal.  Thanks



Good to hear!


----------

